# Please help with CSVDE



## Minion (Jun 6, 2016)

Using Windows server 2008

I am trying to export users in Active directory through CSVDE but it is not working.

I am using this 
csvde -f C:\Scripts\csvusr.csv -p subtree -r "(&(objectCatagory=person)(objectClass=user)(givenName=*))" -l "cn,givenName,objectClass,samAccountName"

and saving this in notepad with bat extension.

When i execute this bat file nothing happens.

Please help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2016)

You are running/executing it in an elevated command prompt window(cmd run as admin option),right?


----------



## Minion (Jun 10, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are running/executing it in an elevated command prompt window(cmd run as admin option),right?



I figured it out.Actually problem was i have named batch file as csvde which causes loop without returning any result I simply rename batch file and it ran and returned desired result.

What's your real name? You on tdf whatsapp group?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2016)

No,i actually don't use whatsapp that much.You can always contact me here by tagging or PM.


----------



## Minion (Jun 11, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> No,i actually don't use whatsapp that much.You can always contact me here by tagging or PM.



I was asking because we have a whatsapp TDF group almost everyone from here is present in that group.


----------



## zero (Dec 10, 2016)

Minion said:


> I was asking because we have a whatsapp TDF group almost everyone from here is present in that group.


Your TDF group sure looks interesting


----------

